# Need Help - Jackie Stewart Track Set



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi All:

Is their a web site that list ( and shows pictures ) of old AFX Track sets. I'm trying to build the track I had when I was a child. I do know that it was an AFX Jackie Stewart set and was listed in the Sears Wish Book. I do remember it was a big set, when we put it up on a ping-pong table ( placed over a pool table ) and took up every inch. If looking from left to right, a full circle ( not a loop ) was on the left end and I would guess about a 10 foot straight was in the diagram. I think it was only at Sears.

Thanks For Bring Back The Memories!!!!!!!!!!!

Voxxer
www.koinhedz.com


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

One of these maybe?

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=jackie+stewart+afx&category0=


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*This one?*

Ebay Item number: 170210909138

The set shows an alternate set up. nd


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Sets*

Hello:

No to both of those sets. However, thanks for the idea of checking e-bay.

Thanks

Voxxer


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Do you remember the year?*

If so, there are sites like the one below that have some of the old catalogs. Some (like this one) you can even search through the pages. nd 

http://www.wishbookweb.com/


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Did the set have Indy Cars, LeMans, IMSA, etc....?

There were a lot of Jackie Stewart AFX sets. If it was a Sears set, there probably wasn't any box art so how do you know it was a Jackie Stewart set? Most of those Sears and Montogmery Wards sets were plain white boxes.


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Sets*

HI:

I could be wrong, but, I do remember that the top of the box did have the track picture and the " famous " flying Scott with the hat. I do not remember what cars came with the set. 

Thanks

Voxxer


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Found It*

Hello:

Up date:

We found it - THANKS to tjd241!!!!!!!!!!! You ROCK. 1975 Sears Christmas Book

I talked to my dad about the set. He believes he took the picture and found the set, maybe at JCPennys.

The set is the AFX Penske C 9517. From what he recalls. we purchased extra straights, for the front and back of the oval.

We had that track up for over a year and my dad was not able to play pool, however, he loved the fact that we played for hours and all the neighborhood kids came over and had fun.

While talking to him, he cannot believe that I still " play and race " slot cars. My Parents came over this Christmas and looked at all my slot cars and racing stuff. I'm still a child at heart.

Thanks to all for helping me bring back the " coolest and best present ever!!!!!"

Now the fun part - does anyone have this set??????????????

AFX Rules

Voxxer


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Glad to be of help.*

I thought the '75 catalog might have the set you were looking for. nd


----------



## pto (Dec 12, 2007)

Could this be it?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

How do we break this to you gently without killing off a memory? I kept my old set for many years and battled putting it together and breaking off the tabs and trying to keep the power flowing through the entire set evenly. I did this for many years until one day I bought a modern AFX set at a garage sale. Suddenly I was not messing with clips and dead spots and all the rest. If I were you I would just buy a decent modern AFX set and enjoy the time spent racing instead of trying to resurrect a dinosaur. I soon realized that it was the cars that I enjoyed and the track was just where the cars ran.

Hope I was not a buzz kill,
Blue.


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Dear Old Blue:

Being able to bring back good and grand memories is a blessing, a part of being human.
I look at life as each day was the last. Talking to my Dad, even if was about a 30 year old track, is just like the day I opened it on Christmas. He knows that a simple AFX slot car track was fun, but he taught us to know what really matters. I know even without having a present, my Father ( single and bring up 6 kids ) showed in non-material ways to love without boundaries. That lesson I have taken in life.

Being an adult now, I have the means and money to "try, not need too" build a slot car track that was given to me by a person who show me the true meaning of love. He gave all of us kids the love and understanding to make us good people. One little track, placed on his favorite pool table for over a year, without one complaint, is a true father.

I do not look at the track as a way to bring back good memories, we do that every day that we are alive.

I do not look at this as a buzz kill, I just look at life a little differently. I know how much trouble old AFX track can be, but what will it hurt to build one.

I race in FRHO, probably the best bunch of guys to race with. I really should call it " just a group of people that like slot cars." Yes we keep track of laps, but we have FUN. We all help each other out.
In the end, we all leave with a smile and know it will be the same next time we race.

Thanks for all who helped

Voxxer


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Something to consider....*

Nothing says ya can't recreate that old layout design with new Tomy track. Best of both worlds and gets ya racing while you search for the box art. If you can find a list of pieces from it there are all those larger Tomy sets available. Most would likely give you everything you need. Even the Tomy website has that _"old style"_ Giant Raceway. At 89.99 it ain't a half bad deal. http://www.toyracecars.com/index.php?cPath=25&osCsid=f840ca4ddd667c3c8002502444631b3d

nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I was lucky enough to find through epey my first Aurora L&J track sold exclusively by Sears from the late sixtys. Although it's not set up, because I have a door track setup of new TOMY track, it's nice to have. She's ready to go whenever I'm ready. All I have to do is find an old ping pong table to put her on and I'm there! Love running the TJets on those banked turns!  rr


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Ping Pong Table*

Hi Roadrner:

At Wal-Mart ( Parker, Colorado ) last holiday season, by the front lanes, a rolling and folds in half Ping Pong Table was available. The cost was $89.99 The was a full legal size table, and when folded took up about a 2 1/2' X 6' space. Perfect for the garage. 

Thanks

Voxxer


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Voxxer said:


> Hi Roadrner:
> 
> At Wal-Mart ( Parker, Colorado ) last holiday season, by the front lanes, a rolling and folds in half Ping Pong Table was available. The cost was $89.99 The was a full legal size table, and when folded took up about a 2 1/2' X 6' space. Perfect for the garage.
> 
> ...


Voxxer,
Thanks, that's exactly the kind we had back then. Never really played much ping pong after we started running TJets. :devil: rr


----------

